# Is my dog double jointed or is something else causing this?



## kirstinrs (Oct 30, 2011)

This is my dog Mable, she is a rescue so we are unsure of her background. We have had her a little over a year now and ever since I can remember she has proceeded to do this very odd "lazy sit." She is very capable of sitting in the normal position when commanded to sit but after a stretch or if she is just waltzing around the house she will sit in this odd posture. It does not cause her any discomfort and she is also able to tuck her front paws under almost in like a newborn deer position. We have guessed her breed to most closely resemble a pit terrier/whippet due to her posture, behaviors, and other variables. Is this a normal whippet-like behavior or is she just double jointed. None of my friends at the dog park have ever come across this before with their many experiences with dogs so some insight would be great.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

I've never seen a dog sit that way, so I'm no help. It kind of looks like a sitting variation on the "frog" position that some dogs adopt while lying down. Both my dogs lie like frogs, even the 14 year old. I've heard that the "frog" position means good hips, means bad hips and means nothing, so who knows. My 14 year old dog, does, however, have good hips, even though she has arthritis in her spine now.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabota will lay with his legs like that while chewing on a toy, but i've never seen a dog sit like that. Maybe you could show the picture to your vet?


----------

